# Suche Webdesigner/Coder für Clanpages



## Betagurke (24. Juli 2012)

*Suche Webdesigner/Coder für Clanpages*

Guten Tag liebe Community, 

ich hoffe nicht, dass dieser Post als "Werbung" etc. zählt. 
Zuerst möchte ich mich bzw. und kurz vorstellen. 

Mein Name ist Pierre, ich bin Leader des Clans "viruZ eSports", wir haben uns auf den First Person Shooter Battlefield 3 spezialisiert. 
Neben 2 eigenen Servern bieten wir vielen Events innerhalb des Clans. Wir versuchen im Moment unser ESL-Team aufzubauen, doch leider erfordert dies viel Training und einen attraktiven Auftritt im Internet, deshalb benötigen wir ein schönes Design für unsere Homepage. 
Da wir im Moment ein freies Design von Dragonlord benutzen, doch dies gefällt uns nicht ganz so gut. 
Natürlich müssen Sie das nicht ohne Gegenleistung tuen, wir können ihnen folgendes Anbieten:


Werbung auf der Homepage
Werbung auf dem Teamspeak 3-Server
Werbung auf unseren Gameservern
Eintrag als "Sponsor"
Eigene Email-Adresse (@unseredomain.de)
Clanbeitritt (falls erwünscht)

Wir erwarten nicht von Ihnen, dass Sie ein eigenes Design schreiben. Einige Anpassungen würden uns auch schon reichen. 

Falls Sie Interesse haben melden Sie sich bitte via PN.

Ich würde gerne weitere Links in den Beitrag schreiben, doch ich will nicht, dass dieser Beitrag gelöscht wird.

Danke im Voraus,
Betagurke


----------



## Supeq (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Webdesigner/Coder für Clanpages*

Wir duzen uns hier im Forum 

Was soll das Design denn umfassen ? Also nur Grafiken oder auch Umsetzung ?
Wenn Umsetzung, welches Framework/CMS oder gar was eigenes?


----------



## shady1080 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Suche Webdesigner/Coder für Clanpages*

Klingt alles sehr vage, wollt ihr denn bei diesem Dragonlord (self made cms?) bleiben? Anderer Server und komplett eigene Struktur? 
Ihr braucht ja schätzungsweise Benutzerverwaltung und ein paar "gehobenere" Features. Ich bezweifle, dass euch jemand mehr oder weniger umsonst eine vollwertige Clanseite bastelt.


----------



## Hydroxid (3. August 2012)

Ich hätte gerne noch ein paar Angaben vom Clan, wie viele seit ihr, wie alt? Was wollt ihr erreichen? Strebt ihr ESL Erfolge/Cups an?

Gruß


----------



## Ducati999 (31. August 2012)

radeon5670 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte gerne noch ein paar Angaben vom Clan, wie viele seit ihr, wie alt? Was wollt ihr erreichen? Strebt ihr ESL Erfolge/Cups an?
> 
> Gruß


/Signed


----------



## Low (1. September 2012)

*AW: Suche Webdesigner/Coder für Clanpages*

Sagt euch Webspell nicht zu, denn dort gibt es viele schöne Templates z.B. hier: Professionelle Webspell Templates, Clan Webspell Templates, E Sport Templates und CMS Templates
Viele kann man exklusiv erwerben so das nur euer Clan dieses Template hat. Scheitern sollte es an diesen Beträgen sicherlich nicht. Per google wirst du noch viele weitere Angebote finden.


----------



## Betagurke (2. September 2012)

*AW: Suche Webdesigner/Coder für Clanpages*

Okey, hab den Thread erst jetzt wieder entdeckt. Sorry :/
Mein Clan hat sich nun leider aufgelöst, aber ich bedanke mich trotzdem für eure Hilfe bzw. Angebote. 
Grüße, Gürkchen..


----------

